
Le Corbusier’s American Dream Became a Nightmare - pseudolus
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/urbs/how-le-corbusiers-american-dream-became-a-nightmare/
======
rags2riches
I find the towers in a park type of neighborhoods detestable wherever I come
across them. The space between the houses may look green and clean, but it's
neither private nor public and nobody ever seems to enjoy it. Also, the
reality is often closer to towers in a parking place...

------
vibrolax
The dream of starting fresh is perhaps one of the defining pillars of
modernism. Software architecture and development contends with the same
forces.

------
blacksmith_tb
This was in fact the premise of Mr. X[1] (who certainly bears an uncanny
resemblance to Corbu), so I think it'd be fair to say people have experienced
large-scale urban modernism as 'nightmarish' for decades. Certainly
Brasilia[2] comes to mind. I personally like modernist architecture, and find
it comfortable, but grand plans to restructure cities have never been easy to
make equally livable.

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mister_X_(Vortex)#Series_backg...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mister_X_\(Vortex\)#Series_background)
2:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bras%C3%ADlia#Costa_plan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bras%C3%ADlia#Costa_plan)

------
gorpomon
I simultaneously admire modernist architecture while desiring to never live or
work in it. It's pretty to look at it, but it is literally and figuratively
hollow.

